# zugehörige HTML bzw. PHP Datei in den Entwicklertools finden



## IhSaJa (31. Jan 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich über die Entwicklertools wie bspw. DevTools von der gerade untersuchten Seite den Namen der entsprechenden HTML bzw. PHP Datei zu finden? Die Namen der CSS-Dateien kann man ja problemlos aus dem "Styles"-Fenster herausfinden. Aber wo finde ich die Namen der HTML bzw. PHP Dateien und ist es auch möglich den Pfad herauszufinden wo diese abgelegt ist?

Grüße
IhSaJa


----------



## sascha-sphw (31. Jan 2017)

Hallo IhSaJa,

du kannst den Namen nur rausfinden, wenn die Datei (HTML/PHP) direkt aufgerufen wird, dann siehst Du den Namen in den DevTools. Aber darauf kann man sich nicht verlassen. Über den Server kann man (und machen auch die meisten) einen beliebigen Pfad auf eine beliebige Datei mappen z.B. http://domain.tld/irgendeinpfad (auch ohne Endung) kann intern eineanderedatei.php aufrufen.

Den Pfad kannst Du auf herkömmlichem Wege nicht herausfinden.


----------



## IhSaJa (1. Feb 2017)

Hallo sascha-sphw,
was meinst du genau mit "wenn die Datei... direkt aufgerufen wird"?

Gruß


----------



## Henne079 (2. Feb 2017)

Indirekter Aufruf:
http://muster.domain

Direkter Aufruf:
http://muster.domain/index.php

Beide Aufrufe werden zur selben Datei geleitet.


----------

